# Dancing Xalapa



## udabes (Jul 22, 2011)

Anyplace for grown-ups to dance in Xalapa?


----------



## BombonTorres (May 17, 2012)

I know that this was forever ago, but the answer is no. Xalapa is a place for young adults, but in el Puerto there is a variety of activities for adults.


----------

